# New 1D Cinema (has the cropped video mode, PLEASE add that to 5D3!)



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7846/canon-to-reveal-4k-cinema-cameras-c500-and-cinema-1d-full-specs

$10,000
4k video
crop mode video (arrrrgghh why the heck did Canon marketing reserve the crop mode for the 1D video cam only?!! The 1D Cinema with 4k already offers the extra reach and crispness natively, it's the 5D3 video that desperately could actually make use of the crop mode! Sure the 1D Cinema needs it for those wanting to use non-FF Cinema lenses but otherwise it doesn't need the mode the way the 5D3 does, the 5D3 needs a mode that is crisper and has more reach, the 1D Cinema has that even shooting FF to begin with)


----------



## JR (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: New 1D Cinema (has the cropped video mode even though it's the 5D3 that needs it*

Is crop mode that important in video? (I just dont know enought about video to know)?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: New 1D Cinema (has the cropped video mode even though it's the 5D3 that needs it*



JR said:


> Is crop mode that important in video? (I just dont know enought about video to know)?



It depends.

In the universal case, for nature photography every little bit helps like mad, unlike with stills, there are not enough MP to be able to crop down later on and zoom in on anything.

In the universal, but not for everyone case, it can be useful for those who want to use cinema lenses made for non-vista vision-type movie cameras. The avg use might not use that too much due to $$ of many of those lenses though.

And in the specific 5D3 case some find that it is not quite as sharp and detailed as expected, some speculate perhaps the large 3x3 sampling means heavy smoothing to avoid aliasing and a 2x2 C300-like sampled mode closer to the native AA filter strength might mean not much smoothing need be applied and perhaps a crisper, more detailed final results (a the trade off of over a stop of SNR lost and no FF DOF wide open, so it would certainly need to be an additional mode, not the only mode).

If the 5D3 is detailed enough and you are shooting all set scenes that fit your available focal lengths with ease and sticking to regular FF SLR lenses then it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 12, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> The 1D Cinema with 4k already offers the extra reach and crispness natively, it's the 5D3 video that desperately could actually make use of the crop mode!



This 1D camera doesn't exist, yet. Everything about it is pure speculation. Still, I'm tired of hearing people complain about the 5DIII not having this or that. When will you realize that this is a DSLR, not a pro video cam and it cost ONLY 3500$. Yes, only 3500$. Which is nothing for pro video guys.

A 5DIII is not design to be the ultimate video camera. Even if Nikon has something more than the 5DIII doesn't mean Canon has to do it just like Nikon is not forced to copy stuff from Canon. A 5DIII is only a 5D... it will always be inferior in quality to the 1 series in video mode and will always be inferior to true video cameras.


----------



## Raddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D Cinema with 4k already offers the extra reach and crispness natively, it's the 5D3 video that desperately could actually make use of the crop mode!
> ...



+100

Get Nikon's megapixels, all 1DX's and of course most of the upcoming pro video camera features, invent other S___ nobody has seen in a nowadays DSLR and god knows what else...
Oh yea, and pleeeeeaaaaase make it $2000 bucks max! ;D
To round things up, even if Canon would have done all this, I bet my a** we still would see complaints in here...

But on the other hand I wonder who is gonna pre-order the Cinema EOS 1D as the first "video camera" ever to play with.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 12, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D Cinema with 4k already offers the extra reach and crispness natively, it's the 5D3 video that desperately could actually make use of the crop mode!
> ...



Come on even an $800 GH2 has a cropped video mode. Even some Rebels do too.
Gimme a break.
And 5D3 is $800 more than the previous 5 series (and it's not like we are paying for revolutionary new sensor).
If you don't want to be dusted in the video world you need to move fast.
And the 5 series is where they had their revolution. And the 5 series will not always be inferior to 1 series video mode. Was the 1D4 video better? Not even close.


----------



## nightbreath (Apr 12, 2012)

Raddy said:


> But on the other hand I wonder who is gonna pre-order the Cinema EOS 1D as the first "video camera" ever to play with.



My feeling is that the more people pay the less they complain, because they know what they paying for


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: New 1D Cinema (has the cropped video mode even though it's the 5D3 that needs it*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Is crop mode that important in video? (I just dont know enought about video to know)?
> ...



Thanks for the info. Very interesting...


----------



## psolberg (Apr 14, 2012)

> crop mode video (arrrrgghh why the heck did Canon marketing reserve the crop mode for the 1D video cam only?!! The 1D Cinema with 4k already offers the extra reach and crispness natively, it's the 5D3 video that desperately could actually make use of the crop mode!



protectionism. canon is no longer interested in the 5D being the sweetheart of videographers. they figured this crowd is prepared to pay big money.

crop mode would be nice, but I'd be happy if the 5DIII was able to resolve 1080 to begin with without resorting to mutilation and removal of the OLP filter.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 14, 2012)

dilbert said:


> psolberg said:
> 
> 
> > crop mode would be nice, but I'd be happy if the 5DIII was able to resolve 1080 to begin with without resorting to mutilation and removal of the OLP filter.
> ...



There is more to film than just close ups of people.


----------

